# Is The 6309 729a F1 Rare?



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi people just messing about with my desert diver project watch and thought when was it made, so had a look at Jayhawks production date calculator........Nov 1977! now here lies the problem, my own research shows that the 729a F1 was only built mid 80's. Anybody have a clue because if its rare I will try and restore rather than modify.

cheers Andy

Quick edit; Does the F1 relate to the bezel insert ie red and blue rather than black?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You may have a caseback from a earlier watch....

Never heard of a 'F1' before.....









Have you read the diver history section on the SCF?

This gives all the models and the chronology of production....


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi jase yes I have had a look on jayhawks pic site aswell. will post pic back in 2 mins










Ok the F1 is between 729a and seiko logo top left


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

sorry not able to edit own post!


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh [email protected] going to be late for work!, will log on tonight thanks people.


----------

